# My Stuff



## acommonsoul (Jan 30, 2008)

Currently my set up consists of an Onkyo 606 receiver with Definitive technology c/l/r 2002, BP8Bs, Bp2xs and a Klipsch rw-12d sub. Currently saving for a new Pioneer plasma. This setup has been wonderful for me so far but I do want to upgrade my receiver in the next few years.


----------

